# concrete floor in a pole barn



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

does anyone pour the concrete floor before putting the wall covering/purlins on (roof is on). I'm wondering how much easier it would be to prep the floor for concrete w/ machinery before the walls are up.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

*72,*

IMO, I would do the concrete first - out to the edge of the exterior framing members and then the exterior sheathing can over lap the slab-, bottom plates can go on, etc,etc,, so yea- but maybe someone else may come up with a different process, But I am with you on this idea- sounds good. Many years ago thats what we did on one project- made a form for the exterior perimeter and poured the slab-I would put a vapor barrier down before the plates go down for the wall framing and overlap that down to the earth and when you get the exterior finished just trim it off with a matt knife-- everything went great when it was completed! 
Brian

PS: I would hold off on putting any machinery in untill the walls are up.


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

I make them in a similar fashion but use a 2x10 PT which holds in the base and the top of it serves to ride my screed on. The downside is we usually get some concrete splatter on the framing/sheathing and you can't float it from outside.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

See pole barns done all the time, set the poles then the slab then the rest of it. You have the slab to work off and to finish to.


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

around here, they build them so fast, they don't have time to wait for a slab to set. most i have seen all were built first with walls and roof. then slab, then any inside framing (horse stalls etc) garage doors are set in after slab.


----------



## mrmike (Dec 9, 2008)

I decided not to pour the floor on my pole barn until everything settles, even though I used a power tamper. Boy, am I glad that I made this decision as I have been driving in & out with my service truck & it has definatly settled . 
PS. I used a 2 x 10 treated aroung the perimiter & also built 2 headers for the 16 ft door, with the main one being 6" up from the door height to allow for the concrete floor to be poured later on & raise the door frame. 
I also elevated the man door for this.........


----------



## siteturbo (Jan 16, 2009)

FYI, For those of you interested, there is a bulletin board (forum) dedicated directly to barns at www.BarnsBB.com  

One cool thing is that they have a moderator that is a Professional Engineer that peeks in from time to time and answers questions about designs and construction.

There is also have a place for contractors/builders of pole barns to post their business under "For Sale or Rent".


----------



## slowsol (Aug 27, 2005)

siteturbo said:


> FYI, For those of you interested, there is a bulletin board (forum) dedicated directly to barns at www.BarnsBB.com
> 
> One cool thing is that they have a moderator that is a Professional Engineer that peeks in from time to time and answers questions about designs and construction.
> 
> There is also have a place for contractors/builders of pole barns to post their business under "For Sale or Rent".


Is this your site? There are like 5 posts on the entire site.


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

Looks like a brand new site, all the join dates are Sept. 2011.
Good luck with it.:thumbsup: I will add it to my Favorites as I will be needing info in the future.


----------

